# Some building ideas



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

These are prototype. The first was maybe an old gas station. It's on old US 40 on Wheeling Island, WV.












This is an old brick building that's probably seen many uses. It's in West Brownsvillel, PA.











Anyone's creative juices started to flow yet?


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
That was a Sinclair Gas station. It now is a gambling parlor, WV. law says they have to sell food to get a license. It didn't have the turret originally, it was added by the previous owners of the property before the gambling parlor was opened. 
It sets at the NE corner of North Penn and Virginia Streets. At the western end of the Suspension Bridge from Wheeling, WV. 
When I worked in Wheeling it cost you .01 cent to walk across the bridge and .05 cents for a car. 
The bridge was the longest suspension bridge in the world when built. Now it is one of the oldest standing structures of it's type 
Shortly after it was built the wind twisted it enough to upset horses and wagons. They added anchor cables from different points on the sides of the bridge to large stone foundations to stabilize it. 
I you are ever in the Wheeling, WV area it is a must see structure. 
In 1936 the water hit 53 feet 0n the Ohio river, the water was at the top of the windows on this building, which sets on one of the highest points on the island.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Anyone's creative juices started to flow yet? 
ALWAYS! But you know what they say; so many things to model, so less time... 

Thanks for these inspirational reference pictures!


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys have some classic buildings and history over their$4 bucks for lunch caferacer


----------

